

I want you to give up programming - gclaramunt
http://engineering.thetrainline.com/2015/07/07/i-want-you-to-give-up-programming/

======
vezzy-fnord
The ambiguous revulsion of object orientation is the hallmark of the
inexperienced functional programmer.

~~~
zimpenfish
Or the bitter experience of an old, cynical, object oriented programmer.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
I think that reflects the prime error, though. It's the false equivocation
between objects as PL constructs and objects as software architecture.

------
dalke
"Look at your IDE. Look at the menus and buttons and hierarchical
whatchamacallits and text-filled panes."

I use emacs. Without menu and buttons etc. Guess it's not talking about me.

"hands up anyone who wouldn’t claim to be an expert in object-orientation!"

 _raises hand_. Yes, not talking about me.

"So, I’m asking you to give up programming – or at least everything you have
learned about programming and believe is true. I want you to give functions a
go."

That's a bit of a typo - functions are also part of imperative languages.
Fortran has functions but is not a functional language.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
Author's obviously talking about pure functions, not procedures or
subroutines.

------
LoSboccacc
First mistake of functional programmers approaching oo: thinking it's about
the objects.

It's mostly about decomposition and message passing. If one fixates on mapping
reality on objects they are in for a bag of hurt.

And what's message passing if not functions? But that doesn't make it
functional programming. The method of decomposing problems and composing code
to build solutions is the key.

